# 1300 gallon LED display tank



## timeforFOWLR (Apr 26, 2011)

This is a 1300 gallon tank in Canada that posted pic on RC. Thought I would share with everyone. It is beautiful.

Completely lit by Orphek LED aquarium lights.

Peter's Albums


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

Peter must have lots of $$$$$$ that is nice,what would the dimensions be on a 1300 gal. tank?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

wicked cool!


----------



## msbubbles328 (Jan 23, 2011)

_You have an Awesome Aquarium...I can imagine your enjoyment!_


----------



## timeforFOWLR (Apr 26, 2011)

This is a build thread for a tank in Canada. Not mine. Really cool guy named Peter. A very humble person. Read the thread but set aside a lot of time to catch up. His username is nineball.


----------

